# Boost issues car bucks and sputters when over 3000 rpm



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a 2.7t with boost issues ,I replaced the maf and it was a no go with maf unplugged car runs fine, now what I was wondering befor I spend more money on more parts will a 1.8t n75 work on a 2.7t are they the same this is just so I can test to see if the part is the right one


----------



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

100 views and no one has any idea


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes they are the same 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Volar (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks a bunch it's a family members car and I don't wanna keep throwing parts at it 
This is the code and what Ross tech says to check but I'm not all that familiar with the 2.7t only ever owned 2.0s and 1.8t but and thing else I should look for ?

17964/P1556 - Charge Pressure Control: Negative Deviation
Possible Symptoms
Reduced power output
Limp mode
Possible Causes
Boost Pressure too Low
Hoses/Pipes incorrect connected, disconnected or leaking
Charger Pressure Control defective
VNT (variable nozzle turbo): nozzles stuck
Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75) defective
Possible Solutions
Check Hoses/Pipes to/between Components
Check Solenoid Valve for Boost Pressure Control (N75)
Check / Clean / Replace Charge Pressure Control
Check / Clean mechanism for variable nozzles


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

So either you have a leak or bad boost controller 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Same issue here*



Volar said:


> Thanks a bunch it's a family members car and I don't wanna keep throwing parts at it
> This is the code and what Ross tech says to check but I'm not all that familiar with the 2.7t only ever owned 2.0s and 1.8t but and thing else I should look for ?
> 
> 17964/P1556 - Charge Pressure Control: Negative Deviation
> ...


I am currently getting the same thing on my 2000 A6 2.7T. I'm gonna take off my throttle body boot today and check it for a tear. I would suggest the same if you have not already. They are well known for ripping.


----------



## americanbull (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a 04 2.7t with 110000mi and was having the same issue. Check engine light on, running in limp mode, slight bucking, and a loud whooosh sound when I was excelerating. Took it in to get codes cleared and the tech said it was either a bad maf or bad turbo. I decided to do a little research and read about the TBB ripping so took a look and sure enough there was a 2 1/2 inch rip on the underside.


----------

